# Hymer Exsis i578 Just Ordered-Questions...?



## DrRoger (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi, just ordered a new Hymer-LHD ready for lengthy French trips & possible move depending on Euro.

TV bracket is an extra seemingly on the left side of the door next to the kitchen that seems a bit weird. Can those brackets be fitted anywhere & TV plugged in externally? Our dealer is going to check what the score is but thought I'd draw on Hymer experience here if possible.

Also asked about satellite & his advice was wait because of the forthcoming changes. We have a ? DTV system & only get European channels with that-use Expat Network that depends on a decent wifi connection, but wondered if there's anything folks can recommend-other than buy a Swift.
We did have a Challenger caravan & that was great!

It's awaiting registration at the moment & just wondered if there's anything else that we need?

Roger


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

On our Exsis 562 I, the folding and height adjustable TV bracket was a standard fitting.


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

All the very best and sending all my envy too!!  
Seriously, it sounds a great plan. Sue that you will get loads of advice here.


----------



## DrRoger (Aug 21, 2010)

I think it's a new thing with the 2012/2013 models unfortunately. Our 2010 A/S Devon came with a drop down 10" Avtec TV/DVD & a dish so this is all new ground to us.

Roger


----------

